# For Isla and 20+ million



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

What is going wrong in my favorite neighborhood:

La Jornada: Grupo violento siembra el terror en la Condesa


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> What is going wrong in my favorite neighborhood:
> 
> La Jornada: Grupo violento siembra el terror en la Condesa


Thanks for posting the link. I'm curious at to why you mentioned me in the thread titile since I don't live in Condesa.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The thieves fish where the fish is...


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You’re not in Condesa indeed, but you’re much closer to it than many of the rest of us.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> You’re not in Condesa indeed, but you’re much closer to it than many of the rest of us.


That's true, maesonna, and there have been a few break-ins in my neighborhood in the 8 years that I've been living here, a couple in my building, but nothing as spectacularly evil as what just happened in Condesa. My barrio is nice but in not known as an area where really well-off people live, which, I think keeps the more ambitious criminal gangs away, gracias a Dios.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have read elsewhere that the whole incident was an eviction gone bad.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

joaquinx said:


> I have read elsewhere that the whole incident was an eviction gone bad.


The thing is, all sorts of stories abound. I saw that explanation, too, but third-hand. What kind of source was disseminating the eviction story?

I also saw (today) that 10 people had been detained (read: arrested), but my ‘source’ for that was a series of Peñabots on Twitter. You (all of you) be the judge of the plausibility of those 10 people actually being the perpetrators.


----------

